# Make a grabber/pickupper



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got two types of these, and not very satisfied with either. It doesn't take a lot of weight for something to be too heavy to handily be picked up. With my back, I want to avoid picking thing up off the floor if I can avoid it. Also mine are shorter than I care for. So, decided to see what there is on google about these thingies. And found this.


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMrmb_aT44o


. Not the usual way, by looking for something else entirely, no, this one I found because I was looking for something along these lines. I won't be making one like this, but figured some of you might want to give it a shot. Me, I'll go over what I have saved, and see if I can come up with a design that makes me happy, or if I'll have to google some more.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Theo, that guy is pretty crafty. I’ve watched several of his videos and made a few of his things. He never gives measurements and that sometimes leads to a bit of head scratching.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Shop guy said:


> Theo, that guy is pretty crafty. I’ve watched several of his videos and made a few of his things. He never gives measurements and that sometimes leads to a bit of head scratching.


Never saw any of his videos. I'm not going to make one like that, so don't care about lack of measurements. But I will be scratching my head, that I am sure of.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> I've got two types of these, and not very satisfied with either. It doesn't take a lot of weight for something to be too heavy to handily be picked up. With my back, I want to avoid picking thing up off the floor if I can avoid it. Also mine are shorter than I care for. So, decided to see what there is on google about these thingies. And found this. . Not the usual way, by looking for something else entirely, no, this one I found because I was looking for something along these lines. I won't be making one like this, but figured some of you might want to give it a shot. Me, I'll go over what I have saved, and see if I can come up with a design that makes me happy, or if I'll have to google some more.


Youngest son Ian bought me a "grabber picker upper" a few years ago which broke after a week or so.I've fixed it & hung it on a cup hook within easy reach but seldom use it as I know it will break again.The one in the video looks stronger.Jamesjj


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JOAT said:


> I've got two types of these, and not very satisfied with either. It doesn't take a lot of weight for something to be too heavy to handily be picked up. With my back, I want to avoid picking thing up off the floor if I can avoid it. Also mine are shorter than I care for. So, decided to see what there is on google about these thingies. And found this. . Not the usual way, by looking for something else entirely, no, this one I found because I was looking for something along these lines. I won't be making one like this, but figured some of you might want to give it a shot. Me, I'll go over what I have saved, and see if I can come up with a design that makes me happy, or if I'll have to google some more.


Theo, along with your canes you could sell grabbers. I think you will do well. I have two grabbers. The first one I bought I used to pick up sticks while mowing, the other stay close by ready for use in the shop.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jj77746:
Yeah, I've gone thru several of each type. I consider them OK for picking up paper, etc. Better than nothing, but not by a lot. The one in the video does look stronger, but way too much like the looks of one of mine. So, I'll be working with 1/2" plywood, once I get it all figured out. Will be way over-engineered, possibly a tad heavy, but should be plenty strong - hopefully.

hawkeye10:
Nope, doubt seriously that there will be any selling of pickey upper thingies. With along the lines of what I have in mind just now, it will take a good amount of time to cut the pieces out, even more time to glue everything togther, and most importantly, this will be one of those things I just plain do not want to keep making. I figure one to three for my personal use, and that will be it.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought a couple of these some time ago, made of aluminium, they are great but rather pricey ! I will make a few of these and give some to some seniors I know will appreciate them. I paid over $30 each for the ones I have and also bought some cheaper ones from the dollar store, but they didn't last. Thanks for posting Theo.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Water bottle dropped on the floor today, out of reach of course. Tried to pick it up with my more expensive picker upper, ran around $20. Best I could do was move it over, where I could bend over and pick it up. And my back protested, a lot. 

Not making progress on a design for one. But now may not need to. Found this the other day (about $5 less at WalMart, but the photo there was not as good), https://www.amazon.com/Landmann-153...F8&qid=1522794121&sr=8-4&keywords=log+grabber and one on the way. Three claws, which should work well, may want to find some rubber solution or something to dip the claws in, but that can be decided later. If it works as well as I hope, may just get one or two more, and forget about making my own. But, on the other hand have hopes it would be pretty simple to make a wood copy, because I think that would be neat.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a grabber also. With my small work area, it has come in handy more than once to retrieve something that has fallen off the back side of the worktable into the black hole! :frown:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Picked up my log gripper from WallyWorld yesterday. Then forgot it on the roof of the truck while unpacking other stuff. Brought it in the house today. And it is awesome. Made in China, of course, but all metal, and well made. I would like a spring connected to the handle so the jaws would open automatically, but that's a small thing. The thing is strong, and the three claws really grip. I picked up a full 32 ounce bottle with it no problem at all. My two old ones would have struggled with a 16 ounce bottle. I may still make one or two later, out of plywood, modeled after this one, but in the mean time, I'm thinking of getting one or two more. Then tossing all my old ones. The old ones work, but not satisfactorly. I accidently pushed against one with my knee the other day, and bent the damn thing. The log gripper body is a metal tube, and I think it is going to take more than a little effort to bend it. The handle is connected to the single claw by a metal rod. Too bad it wasn't made in the US, or Canada.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

How slippery are the tips on that one Theo? I have one of the more common ones that cost about $5 at Princess Auto up here and it works okay but the tips are hard plastic and slippery. I wish they had a softer and stickier plastic or rubber tips.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Chuck. Right now there are little pieces of tubing, like for fish tanks,on the tips, so while they are not terribly sticky, they are not terribly slick either. More for user protection before you start putting wood in a fire it would seem. I'm not going to use it for fueling my fireplace, so will leave them on. For now. I hope to track down one of the dip solutions, that will be permanent, and give a good grip. I know they have such for plier handles and such, but never tried any before. I would say that the tubing gives a better grip then either of my others.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know if they have Industrial Plastics and Paints stores where you are but they carry that.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to order at least one more, not decided yet if two. So checked the WallyWorld site, co I could put it on my want list. Found out they went down in price, so now are $10+. Search for log gripper, and there will be a batch of different types, and a number that look exactly like mine, but are in the $20 and up range. Just checked one for sure, and it had a tiny spring to 're-cock' it. Will be very simple to add one to mine if I decide to.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Ez pick up*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> I don't know if they have Industrial Plastics and Paints stores where you are but they carry that.


Chuck i use this one I pick coins up with it ( like rubber sucken cups on the end)
15.00


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Semipro said:


> Chuck i use this one I pick coins up with it ( like rubber sucken cups on the end)
> 15.00


Yeah, got several of those. Yes, I can pickup coins with them - after a number of tries. And nothing heavy. I'll toss all of mine once I get one or two more log grippers.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Tried that thing out. I think I will add a spring later to open the jaw, one little hole drilled is all it needs. And a small spring. Works great. I can get more stuff picked up in 2 minutes than in 10 with the old one. A bit heavy for just one hand, that is just a minor inconvenience compared to how this thing does. I'm definitely getting at least one more. I definitely will be tossing the old ones later.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chuck,

I bought some at a local orthopedic clinic, made of aluminium and well made with rubber grips and a magnet that fell out. but these are no $5 ones, about $30, but I have had them for several years and they still perform like new.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

John & Chuck

I bought two like that at the dollar store for about $5. They both broke. I fixed one as per Red Green style; with duct tape, and I use it to pick up papers or branches before I mow the lawn in the summer(if it ever gets here).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The cheap one I got was prescribed to me when I had one knee replaced. Doc said I would need it and he was right especially at first after the operation. Later I decided to start storing stuff high on the walls of my shop and it came in handy for that too but it can be tricky to get a good hold on stuff with those slippery tips on it. I'll have a look at some of the other options here.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chuck,

I highly recommend the orthopedic store unit with rubber tips and aluminium structure, but if you are happy with the one you have except the tips, may I suggest a couple of layers of hockey stock tape might help, or a few wide rubber bands.

Dan


----------

